# Show Us Some Respect, Uber!



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Maybe Uber should give its drivers the same repect and consideration they gave taxi drivers... remember the percentage riders could specify in the app to be applied when using UberTaxi? Yes, that same percentage so many Uber riders claimed for years that they thought was automatically being applied to their standard Uber rides? (LOL) I would love to see Uber automatically applying that percentage on our UberX rides!


----------

